# I would greatly appreciate your vote!



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Hello all,
A local radio station had a contest to rename the morning show. I have a chance to win enough money that I can fix my basements plumbing problems.

Unless someone else came up with the same name before me, my entry for naming the new WCMF morning show is in the top 10 choices. My basement plumbing could really use your help!
Please vote for "WCMF Morning after show".

Vote fast, vote often! (Although you may only be able to vote once, I'm not sure.)
Feel free to forward this!

Thanks!

Adam

Feel free to forward this to anyone and everyone you can think of. And you can enter once a day I believe!
If I win you can all come and use my bathroom and listen to how well the new waste line transports things!

Here's the link. Click on the Name it and Claim it spot and scroll down to the names.

96.5 WCMF - Help Us Decide!


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I voted for you. I'll try to remember to do it tomorrow.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I voted!~

doc


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

voted for you.

good luck


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

Cool. Now I've voted twice today. Once for you, and once for our new high school referendum and some judges.

I got an "I Voted" sticker earlier. 

Kevin

I hope both ideas go through.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Done, Adam! Let us know when you're flush.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

me too, good luck


----------



## edlear (Apr 3, 2008)

Well,that was sure easy, Adam. Good luck! No one should have to suffer with basement plumbing problems


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Okay folks thank you VERY MUCH! For your help. Voting is over I will find out Tuesday if I am golden or always a bridemaid, never a bride!


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

shoot!
I read this to late!!!
Good luck Chrose (my voice trails away in a sound of a toilet flush)

Luc H.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I voted man hope you win!


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

chrose, 
i voted for you a couple of times.
i'd send my kid over to help with your plumbing(senior in plumbing/trade school) - but.... when he tried to install my new toilet 2 weeks ago.... "mom do you have any water?".... "it's just a little fire, you really don't need to call the fire dept." :suprise:
so hopefully you win, and we don't have to send him in.
kathee
and he still has to finish repairing the drywall were the firemen cut it open.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I guess since you didn't reply back to this that your title didn't win?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Yes Allie, I am afraid you are correct.  I remain as always the bridemaid, never the bride.
Of course this is one of those things that is completely subjective, but I also have a feeling that they really liked one from the beginning and the rules state that they can do whatever they want to anyway. So they chose "The breakroom" A good name I suppose for the show, but I sure could have used a cash boost!
Thanks for everyones help!


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm sorry you didn't win! I have entered contests in the past and never won anything. Like you, I could use some extra cash every now and then!


----------

